# Tempest gets a motor...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wrestled all evening getting the headers bolted up, my hands are cut all to He**, what a chore... but i prevailed without cross threading anything....lucky i had an extra set of header bolts. trans is bolted up, exhaust downpipes are next and electric tomorrow and maybe a start-up and cam break in. May have to put a dent in my valve cover for clearance at the brake booster but otherwise headers and block fit in good.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

lookin good man. I feel for the cut hands man....always sucks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> wrestled all evening getting the headers bolted up, my hands are cut all to He**, what a chore... but i prevailed without cross threading anything....lucky i had an extra set of header bolts. trans is bolted up, exhaust downpipes are next and electric tomorrow and maybe a start-up and cam break in.


Awesome.... When it fires, be sure to look around your oil filter housing to make sure it's dry and not leaking down onto the headers, otherwise things could get "interesting" really quickly....

Looking for that video :cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent progress! We all know about the cut hands, but carb cleaner makes great dissinfectant! Crawling underneath the car and popping back up top over and over makes an old man out of ya, that's for sure. Can't wait for the results!!


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thing of beauty


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

after bolting the motor and exhaust in I went to bolt torque converter to flex plate and the damn holes don't line up, about 1/4" off to the center. pulled cross member and dropped trans because there is no way in H*** i am pulling the motor and headers again, will take back to trans shop in the morning. everything else is buttoned up primed the oil pump until i had good flow at all 16 push rods. All that is left is to wire and fire.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The flex plate is indexed and will only bolt to the converter one way. Some flex plates (oem ones) only have one set of holes, for a TH400 sized converter. Aftermarket flex plates have two sets of holes, and will accomodate the TH350 and the TH400 sized converters. When I bolted up my tranny a couple of weeks ago, I ran into the same problem, until I rotated the flex plate and found the "right" location. Just a thought....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks GeeTee, have it out already, i only rotated it one bolt, bet your right...i will go look, he knew it was going in a vintage pontiac....duhhhh....lol, ohh well, all part of the experience. It will give me an excuse to power wash the road crud off the top of the cross member while i have it out. Tell you what, after this weekend i can tear this thing down in my sleep three times over (as thats what i spent the weekend doing). going to study the wiring diagram and have a beer....:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good anyway. its always something. 0 for 2 on videos this weekend!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

one bolt rotation is all that is necessary for flexplate if it is a dual bolt pattern one. Later model Pontiac ones came with dual patterns, so you don't have to go with an aftermarket one.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

will 326 flex plate from original TH300 mesh up to the th350 torque converter? 
s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/?start=0

Brian


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

had my Powermaster mini starter tested while i am waiting on the new flex plate (here today), did not test out and smoked, but i picked up the starter off a bud for cheap, elec shop called last night, was able to fix it for 40.00, solenoid was overtightened and cracked the ceramic insulation around the bolt inside, good as new....YES!!!
Do not think it will need insulation blanket as it slides nicely between the headers and with my battery wire coming in from the back rather than down the fire wall and between pipes, there should not be a problem with the cable heat sinking but i will use the original asbestos wrap and heat shield tube for extra insurance. Have a new flex plate (dual pattern) coming in today did not want to chance out of balance w/326 one. trying not to rush things but i am getting anxious to hear it run thinking i will be ready on Sunday....but thats what i said last week....LOL still have to bleed master and brake lines, hook up vacuum lines, hook up starter and alt after i get the trans bolted back up, driver side header to downpipe connection, hook up gauges on a board so i can see them during break-in (need to borrow a tach from harley mechanic across the street). on another note he said he may be able to get a tach with internals similar to the one from my hood tach, would be nice to get that restored on the cheap.off to pick up parts and do a little work to pay for them, have the whole weekend put aside for the car. Even the wife is asking when i will get it started...better hide the spare keys now....


s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/?start=0

Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Even the wife is asking when i will get it started...better hide the spare keys now....


Good luck!! :cheers
I'm going camping tomorrow but will be back Sunday afternoon.... I 'spect to find me some video then... 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

we got the trans all back together last night, tying all the loose ends up later today, working on getting someone over here to help me with start up tomorrow so i am not running back and forth. Have my card all cleared for digital video Bear...post it as soon as i get it, thanks for all your help along the way. Hows that paint coming on yours???....you ready to squirt it with color yet? Thats my next hurdle, have a few scratches from engine install to touch up (why i wanted to do it while she was in primer) then she goes in the spray booth....cannot wait to get on to putting her back together....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck with the fire up!!!!!!!! Eric:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> we got the trans all back together last night, tying all the loose ends up later today, working on getting someone over here to help me with start up tomorrow so i am not running back and forth. Have my card all cleared for digital video Bear...post it as soon as i get it, thanks for all your help along the way. Hows that paint coming on yours???....you ready to squirt it with color yet? Thats my next hurdle, have a few scratches from engine install to touch up (why i wanted to do it while she was in primer) then she goes in the spray booth....cannot wait to get on to putting her back together....arty:


Wheeeere's the video???? 

Me, I'm still working on getting the a/c controls buttoned up (converting a Chevelle a/c kit to work with the factory GTO controls is taking a bit of effort since I'm having to convert "pull" into "push" and vice versa), also there's painting a part or two, like the bottom ram air pan, firewall "cover" for the aftermarket a/c, and a dipstick bracket I made. Next big step after that will be paint - unless I can find something else to work on first.  I think I must be a little skeered of tackling the paint or something  because I keep "inventing" things I have to do first. ::gulp::

Bear


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I got a like new a/c inside box from a 66 cutlass from the yard. I had to swap vac and cable lines, doors and brackets. This is where GM is and isn't interchangeable.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

had a family member pass away on friday so life put the Tempest on hold, i was able to get harness and wiring all figured out (all lights still work after 35 years sitting except for rally clock) and fluids in the car, i need to get the U-joints pressed out of my driveshaft as without the yoke in i can only get 3 qts fluid in the trans (and two on the floor). Heater core is shot but i figured that and it won't see cold weather anyways, just bypassed it, that will be next winters project as i will be taking the whole dash out anyways for a freshening up underneath. Need to get a thicker cable for battery in trunk as i am getting voltage drop so i hooked up short leads for start up. probably won't get to it until the weekend now have funeral tomorrow and work all week...will keep you guys posted


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

On a positive note, i signed three contracts this week so the Tempest will be making reservations for the paint booth in a few weeks Topped off the 5 gallons of 93 with 5 of 110 octane (6.59 a gallon ouch) so i have a good mix for start-up. Bright sunny day and things are starting to look up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss in your family. Sometimes we can forget that there are things that matter besides these beat up old cars.....

Bear


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Brian, won't be long now!! Hey did you get a jack with your car, cause I just picked up one. It's farm fresh out of a 66 LeMans setting in a Nebraska corn field since 1976?? 

I"m thinking about coming up your way for the opening of the Pontiac Museum in July have you looked at it yet?? Out here,Les


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Les, yes i have a jack with the car, freshly restored with a new hold down so the spare won't be bouncing around in the trunk and putting all those shallow dents that i spent 300 hrs smoothing out, back in it. 

Isn't the museum gonna be in Pontiac, Pennsylvania (Shame, guess they went for a more central locale than in MI) ??? seen that you were lending some of your memorabilia for it...thats very cool, let me know where and when and if your near we can get together for a pop....

Thanks Bear, so true....wifes uncle, i worked for him for a number of years, one of the sharpest business men i ever met


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Instg8ter said:


> Isn't the museum gonna be in Pontiac, Pennsylvania (Shame, guess they went for a more central locale than in MI) ??? seen that you were lending some of your memorabilia for it...thats very cool, let me know where and when and if your near we can get together for a pop.


Nope not Pennsylvania, It's in your back yard, Pontiac Illinois I'll find the infor and post it back up....:seeya:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Les, seen the re-post, i will have to mapquest it, may make the trip too, sounds like a blast. Our Big Event here is the DreamCruise, last year they had a Pontiac only event to honor the brands demise, hope they do it again this year. It also runs down Woodward and ends in the real Pontiac..... Tell you the truth you don't want the museum in Pontiac, MI unless your strapped with your Glock these days.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys just back from the funeral...told the wife and girls if they dare spend that kinda money burying my bones i will come back and haunt them from wherever it is I end up...my instructions are cremation and my ashes mixed in with the water to make the Ice at Joe Louis Arena where the Red Wings play....could never afford the ice level seats....LOL (actually the wife works for the company so it could happen) and then an Irish funeral....even though i'm a Polack. Actually her uncle is the reason i started my business, one of the smartest business minds i ever met and he is the one who owned most of the Exotics i have driven (thrashed on) he believed cars were meant to be driven like so many around here. Was a decorated Special forces Vietnam vet and a millionaire multiple times over and died nearly penniless....for him i raise a toast....:cheers, i don't know where we all end up but i guarantee you he will be running it in 6 months. 

s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/?start=0

Brian


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Everything looks great g8ter, you are going to have one of the nicest rides I've ever seen.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> .for him i raise a toast....:cheers, Brian


Toast-- :cheers
I just got back from my Dad's funeral Sunday, bad times. I hear what you are saying about funeral costs, my Dad's was about $12K!! And the cemetary doesn't wait for insurance money for payment, they want it within 30 days, glad my dad had some money saved. I want to be cremated also because I don't like the thoughts of becoming bug sh#t, lol..
Sorry about your loss, but nice ride and glad your uncle had great influence in your life.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Instg8ter said:


> Tell you the truth you don't want the museum in Pontiac, MI unless your strapped with your Glock these days.


Kind of what I was thinking too!! 

Sorry for your loss, I will have a toast to your Uncle later today too. SF huh wonder how many jumps he had. Hey ole Troopers always have to know.. Les


----------

